
Sprint and T-Mobile could announce a merger by the end of the month - noncoml
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/10/06/sprint-t-mobile-announce-merger-end-month/
======
harmath
wonder how would that impact google fi? if it would mean adding a new carrier
like verizon or att, I am in.

~~~
noncoml
Why would it impact it? They are already using Sprint and T-Mobile, aren’t
they? I guess they will just use SprinT-Mobile now.

